# كابيتال هوم لتنمية وادارة المشروعات السياحية



## nouracabital (19 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]كابيتال هوم لتنمية وادارة المشروعات السياحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صيفك عندنا....ببلاش!!![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]امتلك شاليه علي البحر مباشرة بمنطقة رأس الحكمه[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]ادفع فقط 15% مقدم و الباقي علي خمس سنوات بدون فوائد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]بمساحات تبدأ من 100 متر[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]2 نوم[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]2 حمام[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]ريسبشن[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تراس[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]مطبخ امريكي[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عايز تروووح الساحل يبقى كلمنى واكيييد مش هتندم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للحجز والإستعلام :[/FONT]*​ *19038*​ [FONT=&quot]http://palmaplaja.blogspot.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://palmaplaja.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]شاليه للبيع بالساحل الشمالي على البحر مباشرة ً شاليه للبيع بالساحل الشمالي على البحر مباشرة ً شاليه للبيع بالساحل الشمالي على البحر مباشرة ً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

